# 4-20mA über Koaxkabel möglich



## elmoklemme (27 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss eine Füllstandssonde ersetzen, die bisher über ein Koax Kabel (ich glaube es war ein RG58) angefahren wurde. Jetzt soll eine mit 4-20mA Signal verbaut werden.
Der Kabelweg ist denkbar schlecht. Prinzipiell könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das 4-20mA Signal auch über das Koax Kabel übertragen werden kann.
Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Spricht da was dagegen? Die Anforderung an die Signalgenauigkeit sind nicht allzuhoch.

MfG
Elmoklemme


----------



## JSEngineering (27 September 2021)

Moin Elmoklemme,

grundsätzlich, rein elektrisch sollte es funktionieren.
Allerdings überträgt man das Signal ja in der Regel verdrillt und/oder geschirmt.

Bei dem Koax hast Du weder-noch. Das bedeutet, daß vermutlich jegliche Störung voll in das Signal eingekoppelt wird.
Kann man das Koax nicht als Zugdraht nehmen und ein vernünftiges Kabel einziehen? Macht vielleicht einen Tag Arbeit und kompensiert hinterher 3 Tage Probleme und Fehlersuche...

Gruß
   Jens


----------



## elmoklemme (27 September 2021)

Ja neu würde ich auf jeden Fall verdrillt und geschirmt legen. Der Weg ist halt besch...
Aber vermutlich hast du recht....


----------



## Hesse (27 September 2021)

Probleme kannst du bekommen wenn der Schirm nochmal irgendwo auf dem Potentialausgleich liegt das sollte du auf jeden Fall prüfen


----------



## Kabeläffle (27 September 2021)

Das Koax-Kabel ist doch geschirmt.
4-20mA ist nicht so empfindlich.
Klar – Potentialausgleich und Erdung muss man im Auge haben.
Ansonsten sollte das schon gehen.

Wie lange ist das Koax-Kabel?


----------



## JSEngineering (27 September 2021)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Das Koax-Kabel ist doch geschirmt.


Naja, den Schirm nutzt Du aber als Leiter mit, nicht als Schirm, damit ist's gewesen mit Schirmung... Die Stromschleife muß ja geschlossen werden und bei nur einen Innenleiter muß man ja den Schirm mitbenutzen...


----------



## PN/DP (27 September 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Naja, den Schirm nutzt Du aber als Leiter mit, nicht als Schirm, damit ist's gewesen mit Schirmung... Die Stromschleife muß ja geschlossen werden und bei nur einen Innenleiter muß man ja den Schirm mitbenutzen...


Ja meinst Du, das Signal vorher war ein magic Strom wo der Stromkreis nicht geschlossen sein muß? 



elmoklemme schrieb:


> Ja neu würde ich auf jeden Fall verdrillt und geschirmt legen.


Warum verdrillt? Wer hat Dir sowas geraten? Das ist unnötig. Das 4-20mA-Signal ist ziemlich unempfindlich, deshalb hat es sich ja als Industriestandard etabliert. Ich meine, das wird funktionieren. Der Sensor und der SPS-Analogeingang müssen es abkönnen, daß eine Leitung des Signals geerdet ist - das können aber die Meisten. Notfalls einen Trennverstärker setzen. Wie lang ist das Koax-Kabel?

Harald


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen.

Da hätte ich jetzt keine bedenken,
ein 4-20mA Signal über ein Koaxkabel zu jagen.

Was ich gerade nicht verstehe:
Wenn beide enden vom Kabel nirgends angeschlossen sind,
wo oder wie sollte der Schirm dann geerdet sein?

Gruß Timo


----------



## 3.#6 (27 September 2021)

Hallo,

ist es nicht so, dass 0V eh mit Mana verbunden ist? Dann hat man da auch schon mal PE.

@Unimog-HeizeR : Schirmabfangschiene z.B.


----------



## Frohnius (27 September 2021)

bedenken hätte ich nur da koaxialkabel je nach typ einen recht dünnen mantel haben ...
ich würde auf jeden fall messen, ob der außenleiter nicht irgendwo an masse liegt ... (durchgescheuert ?)
ansonsten ist es dem 20mA-signal als konstantstromquelle ziemlich egal was außenrum passiert ...
auch die länge wird unter 200m egal sein ... geht ja bis 48V ... 
nf-störsignale wird weder eine anständige verdrillte leitung noch das koaxkabel schirmen ...


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Wenn beide enden vom Kabel nirgends angeschlossen sind, ...


Wo habe ich überlesen, dass beide Enden des Kabels nirgends angeschlossen sein sollen?


----------



## JSEngineering (27 September 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ja meinst Du, das Signal vorher war ein magic Strom wo der Stromkreis nicht geschlossen sein muß?
> 
> 
> Warum verdrillt? Wer hat Dir sowas geraten? Das ist unnötig. Das 4-20mA-Signal ist ziemlich unempfindlich, deshalb hat es sich ja als Industriestandard etabliert. Ich meine, das wird funktionieren. Der Sensor und der SPS-Analogeingang müssen es abkönnen, daß eine Leitung des Signals geerdet ist - das können aber die Meisten. Notfalls einen Trennverstärker setzen. Wie lang ist das Koax-Kabel?
> ...


Naja, Koax-Leitung ist in der Regel für modulierte Signale... und vermutlich über längere Stecke... ein Konstantstromsignal ist schon was Anderes.
Wir haben momentan eine verkorkste Installation auf einem Schiff, da bricht das 4..20mA Signal um 3mA ein, sobald einer das Funkgerät in der Nähe benutzt.

Und wenn der Kabelweg schon als schwierig bezeichnet wird, vermute ich auch weitere Kabel in der unmittelbaren Nähe.

Die Vermutungen zusammengenommen würde ich persönlich keinem Kunden empfehlen, diesen Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 September 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wo habe ich überlesen, dass beide Enden des Kabels nirgends angeschlossen sein sollen?


So habe ich das halt mal verstanden...

Sensor4-20mA--------Koaxkabel----------4-20mA Auswerteeinheit


----------



## Blockmove (27 September 2021)

Einfach probieren.
4-20mA habe ich schon durch alle möglichen Varianten von Leitern gesehen.
Bis hin zu 1-adrig. Der zweite Pol war das Maschinenbett.


----------



## elmoklemme (27 September 2021)

Ich danke allen für eure Einschätzungen! Wir werden das ganze erst im Winter in einer Wartungsphase umsetzen können. Bis dahin habe ich Zeit mich für eine Variante zu entscheiden. Sollte ich es mit dem Koaxialkabel versuchen, geb ich an dieser Stelle ein Resümee ab.


----------

